# Labor Day: 3 Weeks From Now Plans?



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning, 

Time does certainly fly ... Labor Day is only three weeks away. What are you planning ? Are you going to prepare a family lunch, go to visit dear ones and / or be travelling ? 

Our daughters Naia & Nathalia and the 5 grand children are going to staying with us, in Puglia until 3rd September, so, a family lunch on the open air sea view terrace ... 

What is cooking ?  We are discussing that at this very moment ... Since there are the six grown ups, and 5 grand children ... A Roast is always enough for all of us ... Baby Anthony Luca, is only 9 months old, and Daniel Jonah is going to be two in December; so, it is actually the twins and Adyson who eat a full children´s portion ... 

We have a small Hibachi and we could prepare, some grilled BBQ chicken for them ... 

So, a roast then, with an Italian baked short pasta of course ... We are Italian 50% and some of us are 100% Italian ... and of course a large salad ... 

What do you all have in mind ? 

Look forward to hearing your suggestions.
Have lovely August, 
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

That sounds like a lovely time ahead for you Margi, enjoy


----------



## Hoot (Aug 15, 2012)

We plan to head to Va Beach for the American Music Festival. We have been going to this event since Mrs Hoot and I got together... about 12 years now. This year, however, the lineup is not as good (IMHO) as it has been in past years. I reckon the economy and all is causing them to try to keep costs down, just like everywhere else.
We will get to visit with friends and family though. It will be good even if there wasn't a festival.

Last year, Little Miss Hoot, (daughter) went with us. She was pouting because she wasn't old enough to order a drink at our regular stop, the 15th St. Raw Bar & Grill. She has informed me that she is going with us this year and now that she is 21, she will buy a round of drinks. I like that!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Hoot, 

This sounds marvelous ... I have fond memories of Virginia Beach too ... 

Kind regards,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Kylie, Buonasera,

it is always nice to see my daughters and the G.K. and my son in laws. We are all living in another country basically and thus, August, Christmas time and Easter with a few short trips for the Vet and I over to Zürich are the only time, we are not on Skype or emailing shortie notes ... Naia is based in St. Augustine, Florida, and that is a long 10 hour trip direct flight from Madrid ... Perhaps in 2013, as my Mom is in Miami ... Then, we could book a cheap flight over to Uruguay to see close friends. 

Let us see ... It is only August 2012 ... 

Is it winter where you are ? When is your summer ? 

Have lovely August,
Margi.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 15, 2012)

I am taking my 8 year old and myself to Pigeon Forge, TN where we will stay at a nice hotel and relax for the weekend.  I'm staying away from all the Dollywood parks this time around.  I hate trying to cram in "fun"   The hotel we will be at has waterslides etc so as long as the weather cooperates, that is all the fun we will need.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 15, 2012)

Labor Day weekend is traditionally spent in the kitchen--we process corn for the freezer (about 3-4 wheel barrels), make tomato salsa (the tomatillos are ready--we usually do 1-2 wheel barrels of tomatoes), followed by salsa verde using the  rest of the tomatillos. We also pick wild grapes and make grape jelly and start the first batch of sauerkraut. Busy weekend getting as much stuff out of the garden as we can.


----------



## Four String Chef (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll be working. I don't think I've had a Labor Day weekend off in 12 years.

Ya'll have fun. 
Cheers


----------



## jabbur (Aug 15, 2012)

Hoot said:


> We plan to head to Va Beach for the American Music Festival. We have been going to this event since Mrs Hoot and I got together... about 12 years now. This year, however, the lineup is not as good (IMHO) as it has been in past years. I reckon the economy and all is causing them to try to keep costs down, just like everywhere else.
> We will get to visit with friends and family though. It will be good even if there wasn't a festival.
> 
> Last year, Little Miss Hoot, (daughter) went with us. She was pouting because she wasn't old enough to order a drink at our regular stop, the 15th St. Raw Bar & Grill. She has informed me that she is going with us this year and now that she is 21, she will buy a round of drinks. I like that!!



I'd really like to go to see either show at 5th street main stage Sat or Sun.  Not necessarily for the music but some of my colleagues will be providing sign language interpretations!  If you've never seen a music concert signed, it is often beautiful and amazing!  Not sure if I can talk DH into it though coz it costs money!  He'd go for the free concerts only if there isn't a big crowd.

We have no hard and fast plans for the weekend.  We'll probably just spend it at home same as always.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 15, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> I'll be working. I don't think I've had a Labor Day weekend off in 12 years.
> 
> Ya'll have fun.
> Cheers


Being self-employed, long weekends are a wash. However, what I do like is that the electricity rates are at the lowest rates (TOU). Time to fire up the oven, the saw mill, etc., and labor away.


----------



## Four String Chef (Aug 15, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Being self-employed, long weekends are a wash. However, what I do like is that the electricity rates are at the lowest rates (TOU). Time to fire up the oven, the saw mill, etc., and labor away.



Good perspective. Positive. Thanks.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

Margi, our Summer starts December 1st, our Spring is starting September 1st, so not far away now...we are just coming out of our Winter 




Margi Cintrano said:


> Kylie, Buonasera,
> 
> Is it winter where you are ? When is your summer ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> I'll be working. I don't think I've had a Labor Day weekend off in 12 years.
> 
> Ya'll have fun.
> Cheers



That is a shame...what job is it that you do?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2012)

Merlot said:
			
		

> I am taking my 8 year old and myself to Pigeon Forge, TN where we will stay at a nice hotel and relax for the weekend.  I'm staying away from all the Dollywood parks this time around.  I hate trying to cram in "fun"   The hotel we will be at has waterslides etc so as long as the weather cooperates, that is all the fun we will need.



Merlot, if you get a chance, hit up Ripley's Aquarium of the Smokeys in Gatlinburg, which is nearby.  The exhibits, especially the moving sidewalk shark display, are outstanding.  You can even get discount coupons online.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

That really does sound like a lot of fun Merlot 




Merlot said:


> I am taking my 8 year old and myself to Pigeon Forge, TN where we will stay at a nice hotel and relax for the weekend.  I'm staying away from all the Dollywood parks this time around.  I hate trying to cram in "fun"   The hotel we will be at has waterslides etc so as long as the weather cooperates, that is all the fun we will need.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 15, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Merlot, if you get a chance, hit up Ripley's Aquarium of the Smokeys in Gatlinburg, which is nearby. The exhibits, especially the moving sidewalk shark display, are outstanding. You can even get discount coupons online.


 
I don't think we have been to the aquarium, but we have been to a lot of other stuff there.  If he wants to go to the aquarium, I will definitely take him!    Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 15, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Little Miss Hoot


Hoot, I only hope her name isn't Cindy Lou... 

As for Labor Day, I have no idea what we'll be doing yet. I'm thinking we'll probably have DW's parents over, but beyond that.... still undecided.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 15, 2012)

Our pass for Busch Gardens in VA is good through the 3rd so we might go back down fir the weekend.  Need to decide soon so we can get a decent hotel.. I'm NOT going budget after last time!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hoot, I only hope her name isn't Cindy Lou...


No, her name is Rebecca. Sure don't want no mix up and have the Grinch show up here this winter.


----------



## Four String Chef (Aug 15, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> That is a shame...what job is it that you do?



I manage a kitchen. Started washing dish when I was 14 and here I am. The only "holiday" I get is Christmas day. But, someone has to do it so it might as well be me.  
Cheers


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2012)

I will have the day off...wait a minute...I always have Monday off...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> I manage a kitchen. Started washing dish when I was 14 and here I am. The only "holiday" I get is Christmas day. But, someone has to do it so it might as well be me.
> Cheers



That is great FSC...always a great feeling working your way up, well done!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 16, 2012)

*Thank you For All Your Contributions & Feedback*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Kylie: Thanks for your update on Australia ... 

Steve & Hoot: Now, does Hoot look like, he would of named his daughter, Cindy Lou or Cindy Mae or Daisy Mae  ?  Rebecca, far more fitting as it is a classic historical name ... ( No Offense, to anyone named Cindi Mae, or Cindi Lou or Daisy Mae ... )  

I think many actors and actresses, for example, Bruce Willis & Demi Moore, name their children ridiculously; Rumor & Scout are two of their 3 daughters names ... Rumor ! Imagine ? 

There are others of course as well who tagged their children with some oddities for call names ...

Any way, have a lovely Labor Day and enjoy the official worldwide last weekend of Summer Vacation and it then, signifies, back to work and/or back to school to hit the books ...

All my best,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 16, 2012)

*The Aquarium & Busch Gardens: Lovely & Interesting*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,


Thanks for your contributions and I love Aquariums and Botanical Gardens ... Great way to spend a morning before lunch time ...

Valencia City on Spain´s East Coast of Levante, on the Mediterranean has one of the world´s largest Aquariums and it is visually incredibly enchanting ... Highly suggest if in Spain ...

The Botanical Gardens of Zürich, Switzerland are absolutely impeccably beautiful ... Madrid´s are quite lovely too ... I have not been over to Amsterdam for a couple of years, however, their Tulips are just awesome too ... 

Autumn and its colors: along the Blue Ridge from Virginia to Tennessee & the Smokey Mts. ( Asheville ) and Vermont, nature´s colors never cease to stop impressing me ... Incredible, the world of the natural ... 

From my point of view: Architecturally and Monumentally I love Europe, however, the continents of North America and South America, nature is the monument ... The mighty mountain chains of the Andes and Rockies, the Grand Canyon, the eastern seaboard Atlantic crashing against the rocky cliffs, and the Coastal highway drive from Los Angeles all the way north to Washington State ... this is breathtaking. 

We have a beautiful world, if man would only learn to take more care of it, instead of dropping petrol in the seas, and littering their krap plastic bags all over ...

Ciao. 
Have nice August.
Margi


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> Good perspective. Positive. Thanks.


And, when the cold winds blow in January, having garden-fresh salsa, etc., will be appreciated. FWIW, I was in a local "produce store" the other day. 25 lb of roma tomatoes were $6.97. If I didn't have a garden, I'd be putting those up. Food Basics, Rock.


----------



## Four String Chef (Aug 16, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> That is great FSC...always a great feeling working your way up, well done!



Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Aug 16, 2012)

The only thing I plan that far in advance is my work schedule usually. This year, I think I'm working Labor Day Monday. It's not a particularly special weekend for us, except for the football rivalry thing.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 16, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I'd really like to go to see either show at 5th street main stage Sat or Sun.  Not necessarily for the music but some of my colleagues will be providing sign language interpretations!  If you've never seen a music concert signed, it is often beautiful and amazing!  Not sure if I can talk DH into it though coz it costs money!  He'd go for the free concerts only if there isn't a big crowd.
> 
> We have no hard and fast plans for the weekend.  We'll probably just spend it at home same as always.


If y'all go and get there early enough, you might be able to get a table on the outside at Waterman's . 'Course, that will likely run into money too.
If y'all  do go, maybe we will see y'all there. I will be the one wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

*My Younger Daughter Nathalia & Her Husband*

My younger daughter and her husband Giovanni are coming with their 3 sons, and my older daughter & her hubby with their 2 children ... All excited ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

The fireplace ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

The Livingroom is going to be re-painted and refurbished before we return to Madrid. The renovated wood floors are covered, as we have already re-started the renovations. The new sofas are in the dining room, and the antique coffeetable we just found, shall replace the old wood one seen in the photo. 

M.C.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> My younger daughter and her husband Giovanni are coming with their 3 sons, and my older daughter & her hubby with their 2 children ... All excited ...



What a lovely photo Margi, such a nice couple


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> The Livingroom is going to be re-painted and refurbished before we return to Madrid. The renovated wood floors are covered, as we have already re-started the renovations. The new sofas are in the dining room, and the antique coffeetable we just found, shall replace the old wood one seen in the photo.
> 
> M.C.



It is all sounding wonderful, I am sure it is going to look stunning Margi 

Always lovely doing renovations and so exciting!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kylie: Thank you for your compliment*

Good Evening,

Hope you are having a lovely wkend ... 

We are over in Basilicata, with dear friends Giacinto & Lucia and their little girl Alessia. Needed a break from all the banging, as we are doing an open plan combo dining rm with the salon ... the fireplace shall be re-engineered and the walls you see in foto, shall be taken down ... It shall flow, provide much more space and bring in the sea scapes ... All very pale cream and white with turquoise, and aquamarine ... very Adriatic ... woods shall play role of course, with a touch of the rustic, and country coastal ... 

I am the type of mom, that as long as the gals are fulfilled with the gents they had selected, and they get on well, and share common denominators, and communicate well, and work together to find solutions and respect each other, I am content ... Giovanni is a cool dude ... Does well and is exemplary father for the 3 boys ... 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought this was the Labor Day Planning thread...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought this was the Labor Day Planning thread...



I'll bring us back....

It looks like we will be going back down to Williamsburg and Busch Gardens for the Labor Day weekend! Yaaaa!  I'm planning another trip to Williamsburg Pottery while we are there  (shhh...that's a secret)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

*Dave: Williamsburg, Virginia*

Buon Giorno, Good Morning Dave,

From my recollection, Williamsburg is a wonderful village to enjoy ... If I am correct, I recall some hand made candles and hand made soaps, hand made blown glass and other Artisanial Crafts ... 

It has been some time, since our last stop in Williamsburg, however, we do remember how lovely it was in the 1990s.

Have a wonderful August & Labor Day Wkend,
Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 2, 2012)

Time to revive this thread from the ashes. 

We're having about a dozen or so people over today for a cookout. I've got 4 slabs of baby back ribs all spiced up and ready to go into the oven (yes, I do them in the oven and then finish on the grill). And two chickens will go onto the rotisserie around noon. We're also having potato salad, coleslaw, melon salad, and homemade honey baked beans. MIL is bringing dessert, so I don't know yet what it will be.

Here's the ribs...


----------



## Claire (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, how did I only get this line today (the Sunday of Labor day weekend?).  I really want to be with one of you with barbecue going!  In reality I'll limp down to where I have green beans and harvest them, the tomatoes that are ripe, and make some version of Swiss steak.  I'll never figure out why my husband lost his mojo, but he doesn't like to cook out any more, and doesn't like to make pasta for friends.  I used to have the energy to convince him to do it, but with the hip, walking to the bean patch (not that far), coming back, then cookiing dinner .... well, it will be enough for now.  I'm aiming at more next week.


----------



## Claire (Sep 4, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> I'll bring us back....
> 
> It looks like we will be going back down to Williamsburg and Busch Gardens for the Labor Day weekend! Yaaaa!  I'm planning another trip to Williamsburg Pottery while we are there  (shhh...that's a secret)



I couldn't care less abut Busch gardens, but, oh my I loved old Williamsburg.  We were stationed at old Fort Monroe, and it was one of our favorite day trips.  We loved the historic stuff, and loved to walk (I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever enjoy walking again).  We loved the historic places plus a restaurant that was unknown then, but we loved.  This was before dogs; cats, fish, and birds are much more forgiving.  We'd go an spend the day, and if the spirit took us, trhe night.  We'd finish up with a shopping trip to the pottery.  Much of my house is still furnished with stuff I bought there.


----------

